# What to do with a new mix???



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Ok so I have decided to go with the new surprise mix through cackle hatchery. However now I am wondering should I start making tons of coops, or leave some of these babies in with each other when they get older. It may end up only being a few roosters of 1 breed and a few hens of another breed. That wont really go with my original plans but I suppose I can weed out what I want to keep once I figure out what the breeds all are, and the rest maybe cull???

Any Turkens will go with what I have, any Buff Orpingtons will be separate from the rest, And any Delawares will go with what I have.

And what the heck will I do if I get a goose or even a few ducks in there???? Maybe put them on craigslist????? I know one lady that may take the ducks, but geese????

Hey just as long as they don't throw an Ostrich in there I will be good. I think maybe Mr. Turner next door even might take geese or ducks where he has the big farm and a big huge pond. Shoot I would give them to him, he gives us deer meat every year.

However would it be ok to leave some of the different ones in together like that until when I find out what they all are? Then pick out the best of the best and keep them, I just hope I get a few of what I need out of the batch. Then maybe next year do it again and add some more of the newer breeds. Or maybe even next month


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Two thirds of all my online orders end of being assortments because I am so indecisive . I would just buy 10+ of each breed if it was up to me but since the old ball and chain won't let me I have learned to live with assortments . Which brings me to the same issue you're facing what I do is keep them all together for the first few months . The "egg layer" assortment chicks will stay together until I get 5+ of each ( which seems to be close to what I have now ) so I will get one rooster of each breed later on and just have them make me some babies and will then remove the rooster until I get more hens to avoid overbreeding with the same hen if I I don't have 5 of any one breed the girls will just stay mixed in the same pen. The biggest problems is with the straight run assortments . I follow the same principle but the roosters will go into my bachelor pad ( if it doesn't get too crowded/heated in there )


Current flock: 46


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

pypy_chicks said:


> Two thirds of all my online orders end of being assortments because I am so indecisive . I would just buy 10+ of each breed if it was up to me but since the old ball and chain won't let me I have learned to live with assortments . Which brings me to the same issue you're facing what I do is keep them all together for the first few months . The "egg layer" assortment chicks will stay together until I get 5+ of each ( which seems to be close to what I have now ) so I will get one rooster of each breed later on and just have them make me some babies and will then remove the rooster until I get more hens to avoid overbreeding with the same hen if I I don't have 5 of any one breed the girls will just stay mixed in the same pen. The biggest problems is with the straight run assortments . I follow the same principle but the roosters will go into my bachelor pad ( if it doesn't get too crowded/heated in there )
> 
> Current flock: 46


Yeah hubby and I talked and talked last night until about 2 am about what to do with so many babies this year. And we have sort of decided to allow them to all stay together for the first month or so until when we can realize what breeds all of them are then, we will pick out all the roosters, and put them in a bachelor pen until when the girls get old enough.

BO's I have made, since my daughter is getting 5 pullets. But I am needing some Marans, some more Delaware hens, and some more Turken hens. I have a lady that will buy any Turken eggs that I have fertile. So I am in desperate need of them. Then I want to ad in some more rare ones, and criticals this year, at least with the special I can afford to start some new flocks. Extras that we wont want to breed we can always use for food, or put on craigslist I guess.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Well I changed my mind again, and today did a good sized order but with what I was needing. That included 10 turken pullets, and 1 cockerel, 5 Buff Orpington pullets and 1 Cockerel, And 5 Delaware pullets. Next month I may go for the surprise, but for now I will be adding to my regular breeding stock. I can't wait until when I hear about these getting shipped out.


----------



## pypy_chicks (Mar 14, 2014)

Oh cool I hope you get them soon did you order online then ? I thought about getting turkens but for now I have my hands full.


Current flock: 46


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah I ordered them through Cackle. I called today and the chicks will not be here until 5/12 however I don't mind the wait. Temps will be warmer so babies can stay on the closed in back porch for a few weeks then off to the new coop. However with Turkens being so rare in our area. I wanted to get more in my flock so I can sell the fertile eggs, and even babies. Even tractor supply doesn't carry turkens. It will make it worth me getting them.


----------

